# Risk Adjustment Coders



## michellekali (May 23, 2015)

I am currently working as a coder, specifically with Risk Adjustment. Has anyone taken the CRC certification, and what was your feed back from the exam, or on line course.


----------



## jlm (May 26, 2015)

*Risk Adjustment course and exam*

I can personally speak to the course which was very helpful and gave many working examples.  It was created by Brian Boyce, who I have seen present on the subject a few times and listened to his AAPC webinars.  He has a vast background and hands on experience with Risk Adjustment coding.

I am planning on taking the CRC exam this year and spoke with one individual who took and passed the exam.  From their perspective the content of the exam follows the content of the AAPC risk adjustment course.

Hope this helps - Good Luck!


----------



## spharrel (May 27, 2015)

MICHELLEKALI, which company are you working for if I may ask


----------



## kohinoor23 (May 27, 2015)

*Risk Adjustment*

Hi I would like to learn Risk Adjustment Coding, i would like to take the online courses & then take the CRC exam. I am a  COC,CPC. 

Any suggestions ? 

Thanks,


----------



## CMORSE (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm doing the on line class through the AAPC and have really enjoyed it.  I have one more module to do!


----------



## cherene (Jun 6, 2015)

*CRC Exam*

I am scheduled to take the exam June 13! Just a week away...


----------



## dcraven (Jul 14, 2015)

*CRC Exam*

Has anyone taken the exam for the CRC certification.  Is it all coding questions or are there questions regarding the different models?


----------



## dpalmermcb13 (Jul 22, 2015)

I am interested in taking the CRC exam. With ICD 10 so close should I wait until after ICD 10 is in place? or will the exam still be offered under ICD 9 in 2016??


----------



## andrewsdiane@comcast.net (Mar 28, 2017)

*crc study guides*

Hi

I am thinking of taking the crc exam but I would like to buy a recent study guide so I can go through it and see if I am really interested in it. Does anyone have a study guide they would like to sell. if so let me know what year it is, the condition and price. Thanks


----------

